# Google- Almirall's IBS drug Constella backed by CHMP - PMLiVE



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Almirall's IBS drug Constella backed by CHMP**PMLiVE*Spanish pharma company Almirall has moved a step closer to securing EU approval for its *irritable bowel syndrome* treatment Constella, which remains on track to become the first drug specifically approved for the condition. The European Medicines *...*CHMP recommends approval of linaclotide for treatment of *irritable bowel* *...*<nobr>pharmabiz.com</nobr>EMA backs Almirall's Constella; Bayer's Eylea recommended by CHMP<nobr>The Pharma Letter</nobr>Linaclotide Receives Positive CHMP Opinion for the Treatment of *IBS*-C<nobr>Melodika.net (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

